# PARKING Tour de France - Yorkshire



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi been a very keen TDF follower, in 2014 we would like to watch the two stages in Yorkshire . We know contacting the Yorkshire TIC that parking on the side of the roads (as in most of France) will not be possible in Yorkshire.

We are looking for some where to park up for two/three nights, has anybody got a spare drive/lawn etc, if possible on the route or near by even better on one of the hard hills. We would of course pay the going rate , what ever that is!!!!!. 

Please PM me

WASFITONCE


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't wish to alarm you but there are stories circulating that local (Addingham area, where the Tour passes on *both* days) landowners are preparing serviced camping pitches at £100 per night!

Local planning meetings have indicated that the whole Ilkley/Addingham area will be gridlocked for a couple of days. There's much emphasis on identifying & protecting emergency access routes on roads and bridleways, so the prospect of wildcamping at the road side doesn't look feasible at this stage.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Yep you can rent my house and driveway ,ok for MH up you 7m .
Only 1/4 mile from route in Reeth for £1k. Sorry but Wimbledon prices.
Likely to go up as well.!


----------



## anjasola (Jun 24, 2009)

Rip off Britain and not in the spirit of Le Tour.
Disgusting.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Well I assume you don't live near the route or will not be inconvenienced as we will without compensation by what is a commercial event with professional competitors. Please explain why we shouldn't join the bandwaggon.Every business within a certain radius of the route will be trying to make money out of it!


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/harro...france-camping-at-harrogate-rufc-1076423.html

Reasonable prices. 15 mins walk from start of race


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Temporary (tents only) campsite near us will cost £250

"Minimum stay is 2 nights Saturday 5th and Sunday 6th July 2014 only £125 per night, per pitch (1 tent, up to 4 adults or 1, 2 or 3 adults and up to 3 children under 12)
Nights of Thursday 3rd, Friday 4th and Monday 7th July only £50 per night, per pitch (1 tent, up to 4 adults or 1, 2 or 3 adults and up to 3 children under 12)
Pitch price includes on-site parking for 1 car/MPV"

http://holmemosscamping.co.uk/holme-moss-camping-details.html


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I've got a TV and PVR. So I can record it from France, Spain, Andorra or wherever we are on our Oyster if we are out for the day!.

TM


----------



## billybilbo (Oct 7, 2007)

*tour de france yorkshire*

I toured the route in the spring . I wanted to follow the route from Hawes up the climb at Buttertubs. All the sites seemed to be booked up then.  Meet a park warden who was keen to tell me they would not tolerate people parking on the roadside. Surely with these prices it would be cheaper to follow it in France.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Oh the joy of having a friend with a 5 van -fully booked- site

Sue


----------



## navigator (Aug 31, 2006)

I believe Hawes Auction Mart will be providing a hard standing for vans, and there will be others, but until road closure times are announced for certain (plenty rumours) some land owners are not sure spectators will be able to get to them on the day!
Try the Rose & Crown, Bainbridge and Rukins at Keld.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Some Earl with 5000 acres is moaning about the great unwashed turning up in their thousands and frightening his Grouse. :evil: 

I hope a large chunk of the roof in the House of Lords breaks away and lands on his napper.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Who's that then Barryd :lol: 

M


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

delawaredandy said:


> Who's that then Barryd :lol:
> 
> M


I could not possibly comment further as I depend on him for my livelihood (me and the Pugs act as Beaters on his estate). :?


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*tour de france*

If they are not carefull they will price themselves out of the market.
£125 a night, I could not bring myself to pay that! I will watch it on the telly.


----------



## RVNUT (Apr 8, 2008)

There is a car park at the top of Holme Moss! Odds are it will have been hogged by organisers though.


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

What about the Caravan Club site at Mytholmroyd at the bottom of Cragg Vale?


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Also see http://www.grand-depart-addingham.co.uk/ which is for tents only at the moment. Only 300m from the route on both days!


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

RVNUT said:


> There is a car park at the top of Holme Moss! Odds are it will have been hogged by organisers though.


Er yes - its a hillclimb finish. The activity surrounding the tour here is crazy already.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

For the money talked about you can drive to Dover and watch it properly on the Col de Tourmelet!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

The CC has quite a few rallies listed as near points of interest for TDF might be worth a look.

sue


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

suedew said:


> The CC has quite a few rallies listed as near points of interest for TDF might be worth a look.
> 
> sue


Was going to mention that.

Few listed in latest mag.

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Some Earl with 5000 acres is moaning about the great unwashed turning up in their thousands and frightening his Grouse. :evil:
> 
> I hope a large chunk of the roof in the House of Lords breaks away and lands on his napper.


Your sacked!

Anyway, Ive decided to offer free pitches on my land for all on MHF and Motorhome Fruitcakes.

I am however putting up automated toll barriers for the cyclists. Our British Cyclists of course will be issued with electronic tags that will let them straight through whereas the French will be stopped and automatically be charged Class 4. As the French cant stand to pay for anything they will then spend half an hour pressing the button demanding that they are class 1 or 2 but the person on the other end will of course not speak French.

Good tactic or what?


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

suedew said:


> Oh the joy of having a friend with a 5 van -fully booked- site
> 
> Sue


 Are you staying at Freddy and Pat's then Sue?


----------

